# The country kitchen counter



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

When building a sturdy, functional and attractive kitchen; what do you think is the most functional kitchen counter surface for durability, ease of sanitation, and function? I am considering:

-Butcher block counter
-concrete counter
-a sealed stone like quartz or marble

Im looking for a surface for doing actual butchering as well as standard food prep.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

DB, I have moved 16 times and been able to design my own kitchen 2x. I cook up a storm from scratch and often for large parties or groups.

Each time it was my choice, I picked granite (quartz is even better) for its sanitary qualities, ability to clean with strong chemicals like Windex, rubbing alcohol, hand sanitizers or soaps, and its strength.

I bought from Home Depot on sale, and the seal is supposed to last 15 YEARS! So maintenance is a breeze. 

Quartz is even better but we could not afford it.

Marble is hideous- porous, and needs constant sealing and cleaning. Our stained from a simple tiny spill of vinegar!!! I can and use vinegar daily. Never again would I have any type of marble floors or counters or in our baths. 

Concrete cracks plain and simple. Also hard to sterilize and it has tiny spaces in it unlike quartz or granite. We looked at many concrete counters and didn't like the texture, the need to really seal often and the cracking. 

Butcher block is ok but you will need to bleach it to keep it sanitary. Then the wood cracks.

Best is stainless steel like all the restaurants I worked in but could not afford that.

Good luck.


----------



## Wojo (Apr 12, 2011)

My wife wants us to seriously consider recycled glass countertops when we're ready to tackle our kitchen. It seems like a good option from the research I've done, and it's on par with granite on price. The pluses for her are that it's a green product, and that there are near endless options for colors. 

No first hand experience with it, but that's what I'll be ending up with. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

I cook a lot from scratch so choosing the right counter was important to me. Went to Lowes and priced their counter tops. I was looking at formica that had swirls in it like granite. I was going to buy it until I found out if they pieced two counter sections together at an angle that it might not match. Glad I asked.

I decided to look at quartz and granite which was expensive at Lowes. Decided to go with quartz since at the time of my purchase quartz was cheaper. Also went with a counter company that only sold quartz. The price of quartz has increased dramatically since but I do not have to worry about stains, chips, or sealing issues. Lighter quartz will stain so I went with a darker color. Going on 4 years and it is durable and low maintenance.


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

Ditto to all above. Granite no. Wood definitely no. Formica maybe. Quartz yes. Stainless Steel yes. Concrete I am considering for my outdoor kitchen but not indoors. Also not mentioned is tile - No.

Many of the above NO's can look really good, BUT, for food prep, porous materials are out for sanitation purposes unless you are willing to introduce maintenance, elbow grease and chemicals to the equation.

The resin bound man made ("cultured") materials are a worthy option for consideration of looks, durability and sanitary upkeep.

Just my 2 cents........


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I am really liking this thread. I have been building myself new cabinets and on vacay this year (I hope) I will install them. It seems funny that all of the cabinets I have built over the years I never really asked about how functional the counters are. Most clients just want the look. I once built some very nice butcher block ones and thought since I could do that myself that would be the ticket. Now I am not so sure. The ones I am replacing are Formica and I can do that too but don't like them. 

I was wanting a spot of marble for making bread and dumplings only. Are there any other kind of counters that wont let the dough stick?


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

We had charcoal gray quartz installed when we redid the kitchen, it was about the same price as granite but I've never been crazy about granite. Zero maintenance, no staining, easy to clean, nothing we've done in almost 4 years has damaged it....we like it.


----------



## Namtrag (Mar 29, 2015)

We have Corian and we love it.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Most of the surfaces will ruin the edge of any chopping knife when butchering, which means having an inset, table, or portable wooden butcher block.

I've always liked the roll form integral backsplash on formica counters (I can be messy). Anything else ends up being a problem for me - either the grout/caulking fails or gets dirty/stained or some other problem arises. Corner seams CAN be made to match so closely that they are invisible, but it takes a craftsman and not an apprentice to do it properly.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> I am really liking this thread. I have been building myself new cabinets and on vacay this year (I hope) I will install them. It seems funny that all of the cabinets I have built over the years I never really asked about how functional the counters are. Most clients just want the look. I once built some very nice butcher block ones and thought since I could do that myself that would be the ticket. Now I am not so sure. The ones I am replacing are Formica and I can do that too but don't like them.
> 
> I was wanting a spot of marble for making bread and dumplings only. Are there any other kind of counters that wont let the dough stick?


I knead and roll out breads on my granite and no problems at all.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

When we did the renovation on this old place I wanted wooden countertops but, impractical so went with cermic tile in a two tone pattern (cream tiles and taupe tiles, 4 x 4). I edged it with wood trim stained chesnut to match the rest of the trim in the house. 3 years now of scratch cooking and a LOT of canning, holding up well. I sealed the heck out of the grout at the time I laid it and every so often, when I do spring and fall cleaning, I bleach them to sanitize and whiten the grout and reapply the grout sealer.


----------



## Vikestand (Feb 27, 2015)

I've helped my FIL do three sets of cabinets but our next project will be our own kitchen. The wife wants a butcher block top and I have done a lot of research. As easy as they are to build, I could replace it once every ten years and still be well under the $4K that granite will cost. With proper sealing you will not have any issues. We do have a "farm house" so it will fit in nicely if that is the way we go. We did Granite in the previous house and it was fantastic. So no complaints there. 

Then there is the countertop my FIL and I did for his house. It was a laminate product we glued together and cut ourselves. It turned out fantastic. 

And yes we built those cabinets as well(well mostly him, but still)


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not so high maintenance that I /simply cannot abide laminate..../ rincess: 
But I know kids, and kids will ruin laminate counter with hot pans straight from the stove, and scratch it up by cutting without cutting boards. I want something that will survive those issues and resist staining too. 

The point about replacing butcher block periodically has been made! Good point on the reno budget.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

A few observations not already spoken of...
Hard Rock Maple is amazing. you keep it very clean and sealed with a food grade finish. There have been studies done comparing the bacteria population of PVC cutting surfaces vs. Maple and the maple was far cleaner. 

There is a fellow around here that does terazzo countertops with a rich, fine mortar and pieces of brass wire, marbles, glass grit (grog), bottle rings, polishable stones, you name it, screeded into the surface of the wet mud. After they cure he grinds the surfaces well, polishing the exposed edges of every inclusion. Dead flat. Awesome end product...have seen 4 different counters he's done. and several years later, doing severe duty in a coffee shop, retail store and bar they still look awesome. It is an easily mastered diy skill that can produce unique countertops. Another time where expensive sandpaper pays off. And a well grounded outlet and tool, because he grinds it with water.
Another option is sheet copper, I have used 16 oz. flashing copper with the edges bent up or down as required by the sheet metal place. you apply it with contact cement & all the formica tricks of venetian blind slats to keep the top away from the substrate until you are ready to stick it together. You then bend the lip under the edge and snug with a rubber or wooden mallet and tack it every 6 inches or so. An advantage of copper over laminate or some other modern engineered materials is that in 10 years it will look like awesome, experienced, lived on, antique copper with character vs. the corian will look like 10 year old outdated plastic... Then, if you are having company and want to brighten your copper surfaces up a bit, scrub it with lemon halves sprinkled with common salt. The acetic acid brightens the copper and the salt is a mild abrasive. 
If you cut big meat you need an industrial health dep't. approved butchering surface. Or not. For your kitchen you look at the beauty of the countertops every day and whip out your cutting board to use for preparing the roast and chopping vegies.
Still another really cool surface is travertine, you sand the top after grouting, leaving a very smooth, easily sealed surface. they make really cool bullnose edging, it comes in rich colors and seems to hold up well. Use the expensive setting compound...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I made our countertops out of the same wood I did the rest of the cabinets... black walnut sealed with polyurethane. They are pretty to look at as well as being functional. I roll out dough on them but when it comes to chopping veggies or cutting meat I have a white oak cutting board handy.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Namtrag said:


> We have Corian and we love it.


If you really use your tops, wait a few years....you won't love it near as much.

Corian (brand name for solid plastic material) is just slightly above laminate tops IMHO. Soft, scratches easily, will melt if a hot pot is placed on it, etc. The only advantage it has over laminate tops is it can be refinished, but not cheaply.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Whatever tops you decide on, there is a company that makes a REAL nice stainless steel "pan" you can throw up on any counter top for messy jobs, then store away when you don't need it. Has a built in back/side splash, and a lip on the front that keep any liquids confined to the pan itself. Great for cleaning fish, or chicken, etc.

They make 2 different sizes, the larger is 30" wide x 22" deep (made to fit over a conventional stove top). Using something like this, you could have almost any kind of top for normal use and appearance. 










http://wondertop.com/


----------



## JasonClark (Apr 27, 2015)

I think granite or marble will go best for kitchen as it is cost friendly, durable and have low maintenance. You can also see Omicron Granite reviews for best granite and tiles collection and their usage.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

granite and quartz are more porous than you'd think, and they are the most expensive options. Concrete is even more porous, easily cracks as mentioned above, and is the next most expensive option due to labor.

stainless would be my number 1 choice, but can be cost prohibitive, and tis the next most expensive finish on the list.

based on price and availability, I recommend a synthetic solid surfacing like Corian. Next to stainless steel, it is our go-to when we design commercial kitchens. since it is synthetic, you don't have to worry about imperfections in color, or cracks; some have anti-bacterial properties. 

the least expensive finishes are not good: wood is porous and prone to warping; tile is uneven, and the grout is hard to sanitize; and laminate is just plain hideous.


----------

